# Do you have to set a schedule with doordash?



## DRider85

That's what my friend told me. He did postmates but said with doordash you have to set a schedule kinda like Amazon flex.


----------



## andaas

No and yes. It's usually possible to sign on and work without pre-scheduling - however, the only way to guarantee you can sign on in a specific area/time is to pre-schedule.


----------



## DRider85

andaas said:


> No and yes. It's usually possible to sign on and work without pre-scheduling - however, the only way to guarantee you can sign on in a specific area/time is to pre-schedule.


That's odd


----------



## andaas

Not terribly odd, consider that each delivery area has a limit to how many drivers can service the area... if an unlimited number of drivers were able to log on at will - then drivers will not receive many orders and make little or no money. If the driver capacity has not filled, then drivers can log on to fill out empty slots.

DoorDash still has too many slots available in some areas, but at least there is *some* semblance of limiting the number of drivers online to (hopefully) let the drivers who are online get enough deliveries to make it worth their while.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

DoorDash Austin implements limited driver slots, which are filled in with pre-scheduling and an option for drivers to "Dash Now" during lunch and dinner rushes. The pre-scheduled drivers get hourly minimum guarantees as long as they accept most of the orders they're given; "Dash Now" drivers only get their flat delivery fees plus tips.
Pre-scheduling is your friend if you happen to Dash on slow days and plan to run exclusively on DD; I'd run Dash Now during lunch rushes if I planned to run multiple delivery apps at once.


----------



## DRider85

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> DoorDash Austin implements limited driver slots, which are filled in with pre-scheduling and an option for drivers to "Dash Now" during lunch and dinner rushes. The pre-scheduled drivers get hourly minimum guarantees as long as they accept most of the orders they're given; "Dash Now" drivers only get their flat delivery fees plus tips.
> Pre-scheduling is your friend if you happen to Dash on slow days and plan to run exclusively on DD; I'd run Dash Now during lunch rushes if I planned to run multiple delivery apps at once.


Okay. Fair enough. I will do Deliver Now. But the problem is that I can't sign up.


----------



## RunWithScissors SLC

I'd like to think that doordash also gives priority to those who pre-scheduled and keeps them busier, and only uses those who hit "dash now" when the scheduled drivers are busy. 

I doubt it's the case, but I'd like to think that.


----------

